# لماذا اذا تثاوبت تثاوب معك الاخرون ؟؟؟



## twety (18 نوفمبر 2008)

*صبـــاحكم ::مسائــكم"""خيــــر
الكثير منا يتساءل لماذا إذا تثاؤب شخص يتثاءب الذي بجانبه؟ 



التثاؤب هو انعكاس تنفسي معين، 

هدفه زيادة جريان الدم الواصل إلى المخ وتوسيع بعض الشعيرات الدموية، 
وفتح بعض الحويصلات الهوائية المسدودة في الرئتين، 

وعامة هو يؤدي إلى حالة نشاط مؤقتة.. بالتالي يحدث دائماً مع الأشخاص المنهكين .. 

أما عن سريانه بالعدوى فهي ظاهرة إشعاع سايكوفيزيائي شهيرة .. 

إن الحماس والخوف والتوتر والضحك كلها عواطف تنتقل بالإشعاع السايكوفيزيائي، 

يكفي أن يتوتر الجالسون معك حتى تتوتر.. 

شاهد معهم رواية مضحكة لا تروق لك كثيراً.. 

بمجرد أن يضحكوا تضحك أنت ولا تدري لهذا سبباً.. بالإضافة .. 

يقول اوليفية فالوسينسكي طبيب خبير في موضوع التثاؤب. 

هناك قول مأثور يؤكد أن المتثائب الجيد يصيب 7 آخرون بعدواه . 

وقد تمكن الأمريكي روبيرت بروفين ، أستاذ علم النفس في جامعة ماريلاند ، من تثبيت هذا القول عبر سلسة 

من التجارب أجراها على طلابة ، 

لقد أرغمهم على مشاهده شريط فيديو عن التثاؤب ودون ملاحظاته . 

فتبين له أن الرؤية تؤدى دورا أساسيا في نقل العدوى . 

بيد أن مشاهده فم يتثاءب لا يثير أي رده فعل عند الآخر ، إذا كان باقي وجه المتثائب مغطى بقناع. 

من المعروف أيضا أن الأطفال وقبل سن العامين . لا يتأثرون بتثاؤب الآخرين . 

والسبب يعود إلى أن العدوى تنتقل من خلال الفص الجبهي غير المتكون بعد عند الأطفال في تلك السن. 
منقـــــــــول 
*


----------



## SALVATION (18 نوفمبر 2008)

_



هناك قول مأثور يؤكد أن المتثائب الجيد يصيب 7 آخرون بعدواه​

أنقر للتوسيع...

ربنا يحمينا من العدوة ويبعد عنك يا تويتى
ههههههههه
ميرسى تويتى على المعلومات الخفيفة دية 
مشكورة كتييير




​_


----------



## Bent el Massih (18 نوفمبر 2008)

*ميرسي ليكي على المعلومات*
*الرب يباركك*​


----------



## vetaa (18 نوفمبر 2008)

*ههههههههههه*
*لا خير افادكم الله يا اخت تويتى*

*طيب متعرفيش بقى ليه*
*لما بتاوب عنيه بتدمع؟*
*هههههههههه*

*ميرسى يا قمر*


----------



## جيلان (18 نوفمبر 2008)

*يا لهوى نومتينى يا مصيبة :36_1_50:




			طيب متعرفيش بقى ليه
لما بتاوب عنيه بتدمع؟
		
أنقر للتوسيع...


يمكن عشن كدى يا فتوت



			هدفه زيادة جريان الدم الواصل إلى المخ وتوسيع بعض الشعيرات الدموية،
		
أنقر للتوسيع...


لو لافيت حاجة عن الموضوع ده هجبهالك يا به

ميرسى يا فرختى*


----------



## kalimooo (18 نوفمبر 2008)

نظرية صحيحة اخت twety
انفذها دائما  وتعطي نتيجة باهرة هههههههههههههههه
مشكورة 
ربنا يباركك
سلام المسيح
​


----------



## جيلان (18 نوفمبر 2008)

كليمو قال:


> نظرية صحيحة اخت twety
> انفذها دائما  وتعطي نتيجة باهرة هههههههههههههههه
> مشكورة
> ربنا يباركك
> ...



*شرير يا كليم :hlp:*


----------



## ايرينى جورج (18 نوفمبر 2008)

ربنا يخليك يا با شا على المعلومات القيمة دى وبلاش العوة دى فى تحصينات اليومين دول ابقى خوديلك وحدة هههههههههههههههههههه


----------



## twety (18 نوفمبر 2008)

.تونى.تون. قال:


> _ربنا يحمينا من العدوة ويبعد عنك يا تويتى_
> _ههههههههه_
> _ميرسى تويتى على المعلومات الخفيفة دية _
> _مشكورة كتييير_
> ...


 
*اى خدمه تونى*
*ربنا يحيمنا صحيح*
*هى عدوة سريعه المفعول :11azy:*

*شكرا لمرورك *


----------



## twety (18 نوفمبر 2008)

karima قال:


> *ميرسي ليكي على المعلومات*
> 
> 
> *الرب يباركك*​


 
*العفو ياكريمه*
*المهم يكون الموضوع عجبك *

*ميرسى لمرورك ياقمر*


----------



## twety (18 نوفمبر 2008)

vetaa قال:


> *ههههههههههه*
> *لا خير افادكم الله يا اخت تويتى*
> 
> *طيب متعرفيش بقى ليه*
> ...


 
*اى خدمه ماى سيستر :smil8:*

*المهم تكونى استفدتى :t30:*

*الظاهر كده زيادة دموع عندك*
*ههههههههههههههه*

*نورتى يا قطتى الموضوع *


----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (18 نوفمبر 2008)

الموضوع خلانى اتاوب وانا شوفته باليل ههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
ميرسى يا تويتى​


----------



## twety (18 نوفمبر 2008)

جيلان قال:


> *يا لهوى نومتينى يا مصيبة :36_1_50:*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

*احسن ما اهو ناوم ال..... عبادة :t30:*
*هههههههههههههه*

*بسم الصليب علييكى تتحسدى **:heat:*

*فى انتظار الجديد ياقمر*
*بس نشوف حاجه منك :11azy:*

*نورتى يا جيجى *


----------



## twety (18 نوفمبر 2008)

كليمو قال:


> نظرية صحيحة اخت twety
> 
> انفذها دائما وتعطي نتيجة باهرة هههههههههههههههه
> مشكورة
> ...


 
*اى خدمه كليمو *
*مش انت بس كلنا زيك :11azy:*
*ههههههههههههه*

*ميرسى لمرورك*
*نورت الموضوع *


----------



## ايرينى جورج (18 نوفمبر 2008)

ههههههههههههههه على فكرة هاجربها مع بنتى علشان تنام هههههههههه


----------



## twety (18 نوفمبر 2008)

جيلان قال:


> *شرير يا كليم :hlp:*


 
:t9::t9::t9:
*خييييييير يابت*

*انتى بتتخانقى مع نفسك ولا ايه :11azy:*


----------



## twety (18 نوفمبر 2008)

ايرينى جورج قال:


> ربنا يخليك يا با شا على المعلومات القيمة دى وبلاش العوة دى فى تحصينات اليومين دول ابقى خوديلك وحدة هههههههههههههههههههه


 
*اى خدمه يافندم *
*انتى بس تؤمرى *

*حاضر ياجميل بكرة هبعتلك فى البريد السريع*
*طرق الحصانه :t30:*
*ههههههههههههههههه*

*ميرسى لمرورك ياقمر*
*نورتى الموضوع *


----------



## twety (18 نوفمبر 2008)

ايرينى جورج قال:


> ههههههههههههههه على فكرة هاجربها مع بنتى علشان تنام هههههههههه


 
*لا انسى *
*هوصيها انها متبصش ليكى وانتى بتتاوبى :t30:*
*ههههههههههههههه*

*عموما ابقى قوليلى النتيجه *


----------



## twety (18 نوفمبر 2008)

swety koky girl قال:


> الموضوع خلانى اتاوب وانا شوفته باليل ههههههههههههههههههههههههههه​
> 
> ميرسى يا تويتى​


 

*ههههههههههههههههههه*
*يبقى كده النظريه تمااااااااااااام*
*هههههههه*

*العفو ياقمر*
*نورتى الموضوع *


----------



## mero_engel (18 نوفمبر 2008)

*ايه المعلومات الجامده دي يا تويتي*
*يلا نايمتينا معاكي  :a4::36_1_50:*
*ربنا يسامحك*​


----------



## twety (18 نوفمبر 2008)

mero_engel قال:


> *ايه المعلومات الجامده دي يا تويتي*
> 
> *يلا نايمتينا معاكي :a4::36_1_50:*
> *ربنا يسامحك*​


 
*ده بعض ما عندكوا ياميرو 
*
*ياسلام هو انا اطول انك تبيتى معايا ونقعد نلوك لوك*
*هههههههههههههههه*

*ميغسى*
*صليلى كتيييييير *

*نورتى ياقمر الموضوع 
*


----------



## Mor Antonios (19 نوفمبر 2008)

موضوع جميل وصحيح علميا...تعلمنا منذ الصغر ان التثاوب هدفة زيادة اشتنشاق الاوكسجين ويحدث غالبا في الاماكن المفلقة القليلة التهوية..مثل الباصات المغلقة التي نسافر فيها لمسافات بالساعات..

بالنسبة للعدوى من التثاوب ..ما رايكم بهذه الطريقة التي كنت اعملها وانا بعد شاب صغير..وهي لكي تطفش شخص يلصق فيك ويجلس عندك لفترات طويلة اي كما نقول بسوريا شخص لصقة مثل لصقة الانكليز:36_1_3:...والطريقة هي ان تتثاءب امامه عدة مرات وبالتالي سوف يصاب بالعدوى ..وبعد فترى سوف يتثاءب هو ايضا ويقول لك ..لقد نعست:new6: سوف اذهب للنوم قليلا..:8_5_19:ها هل اعجبتكم الطريقة.:t31:


----------



## twety (19 نوفمبر 2008)

mor antonios قال:


> موضوع جميل وصحيح علميا...تعلمنا منذ الصغر ان التثاوب هدفة زيادة اشتنشاق الاوكسجين ويحدث غالبا في الاماكن المفلقة القليلة التهوية..مثل الباصات المغلقة التي نسافر فيها لمسافات بالساعات..
> 
> بالنسبة للعدوى من التثاوب ..ما رايكم بهذه الطريقة التي كنت اعملها وانا بعد شاب صغير..وهي لكي تطفش شخص يلصق فيك ويجلس عندك لفترات طويلة اي كما نقول بسوريا شخص لصقة مثل لصقة الانكليز:36_1_3:...والطريقة هي ان تتثاءب امامه عدة مرات وبالتالي سوف يصاب بالعدوى ..وبعد فترى سوف يتثاءب هو ايضا ويقول لك ..لقد نعست:new6: سوف اذهب للنوم قليلا..:8_5_19:ها هل اعجبتكم الطريقة.:t31:


 
*ميرسى مور انطونيوس *

*وشكرا كتييير للنصيجه الحلوة دى*
*الشخص الغاس لازم الواحد يتعامل معاه كده*

*ههههههههههههه*

*شكرا لمرورك نورت الموضوع *


----------



## وليم تل (20 نوفمبر 2008)

شكرا تويتى
على الموضوع الرائع
مودتى​


----------



## twety (23 نوفمبر 2008)

وليم تل قال:


> شكرا تويتى
> 
> على الموضوع الرائع
> 
> مودتى​


 
*ميرسى يافندم *

*شكرا لمرورك *
*نورت الموضوع *


----------



## حبيبى البابا شنوده (10 ديسمبر 2008)

عن جد معلومه جميله يا تويتى ربنا يباركك


----------



## twety (13 مايو 2009)

حبيبى البابا شنوده قال:


> عن جد معلومه جميله يا تويتى ربنا يباركك



*عن جد الجد وجودك هو الاجمل
ميرسى لمرورك يافندم

نورت الموضوع 
*


----------



## ABOTARBO (7 أكتوبر 2010)

*معلومة حلوة كتيييييير ...فى جزء من المعلومة كنت قريتها قبل كدة





*​


----------



## النهيسى (8 أكتوبر 2010)

شكرا جدا للموضوع والمعلومه 

ربنا يبارككم
​


----------



## النهيسى (8 أكتوبر 2010)

_شكرا جدا للموضوع والمعلومه 

ربنا يبارككم
_​


----------



## twety (23 يوليو 2011)

ABOTARBO قال:


> *معلومة حلوة كتيييييير ...فى جزء من المعلومة كنت قريتها قبل كدة
> 
> 
> 
> ...



*طيب حلو والحلو كمان اننا كملنا المعلومه
شكرا ابو تربو لردك

نورت 
*


----------



## twety (23 يوليو 2011)

النهيسى قال:


> شكرا جدا للموضوع والمعلومه
> 
> ربنا يبارككم
> ​



*العفو النهيسى
نورك الموضوع 
*


----------

